# Azureus death



## Toof (Oct 22, 2009)

I need some suggestions. I acquired two Azureus froglets that were probably 4-5 weeks out of water. I got them from a local breeder and drove them home. the trip was only 15 minutes. I put them in a quarantine tank, which is just a plastic sweater box with coco fiber, leaf litter, and a coco hut. I seeded it with springtails, and fed them daily with dusted fruit flies. They seemed to be doing very well. They were active and eating well. after 5 days, i suddenly found one dead. I have no idea what happened. the other one looked healthy and was still active. About 24 hours later I found the other one dead. I have no idea what, why, or how. I took pictures of the body of the second one, and put him in the fridge for now. Even though only 12 hours passed since I saw him alive and discovered him dead, it already began to have an odor. The only discoloration to it's blue body was a grayish hue to his abdomen/gut. If you have any idea of a probable cause of death, let me know. I've got 10 tads in the water now, and would like to know what, if anything I did wrong or that I could do better. I have lost another azureus in the past that slowly starved to death over a 2 month period and I'm beginning to feel like there is something I am doing wrong.

Thank you, Shawn


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

First I am sorry to hear about your frogs. I would start with the basics and go from there. Temperature and swings from night to day. Next How many flies you put in at one time and the amount of uneeded stressors. Honestly unless you have poor luck I would spring for a necropsy to put your mind at ease.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

At that age they are still really fragile and you are in the delicate stage. Was the one that died smaller than the one living?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think they both died. Could they have been exposed to some kind of fumes or chemicals?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

frogface said:


> I think they both died. Could they have been exposed to some kind of fumes or chemicals?


Damn I missed that sentence. The smell could have been the frogs as they decompose pretty fast.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

didnt you have some other sick frogs from another post? if you have been having problems with other frogs its important to state since cross contamination can introduce plenty of potentially deadly pathogens.

james


----------



## Toof (Oct 22, 2009)

The odor was definitely the odor of death and decay. There was no chemical exposure.

I had another azureus that had a very difficult time catching flies. He slowly lost weight over a two month period until it finally died. I have what I thought was a sick Oyapock, but since removing him from the enclosure with the other three, he seems to be thriving in his new envirenment. There are threads on both of those frogs in this same forum. I am very careful not to even use the same equipment on different frogs, so I would highly doubt any cross-contamination would occur... unless it was an airborne pathogen.

my other frogs had fecals done by the breeder I got them from. These azureus have not been checked, but also come from a reputable breeder with healthy frogs. I'm thinking they were just delicate and the move and new envirenment stressed them to death. Considering they were 4 months or so oow with no problems, then I bring them home and they died pretty rapidly.

Thanks, Shawn


----------

